# External Hard Drive Full of Programming from VIP722 playable on VIP922?



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

With the VIP922 coming I'm wondering if my external hard drive loaded with programming I have connected to my VIP722 will be able to be used with the new VIP922 whereby I could still view my programming on the external hard drive? If anyone has two VIP722 DVRs in their household today and is able to move the external hard drive between them gives hope that perhaps an external hard drive with programming put on it from a VIP722 DVR will be playable on a VIP922.

I have a 750 GB external hard drive nearly full of great programming that would be hard to find again, would hate to lose it, is a big factor in determining if I would consider upgrading to the VIP922, am guessing others are in my same boat...


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Well I don't have a VIP722 but I do have two VIP622's.

I archive programs from both recierivers to the same external hard drive and we are able to play the programs back on either receiver.

Can't get the programs to playback on our DP311 though. The lack of USB port seems to be an issue. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

WynsWrld98 said:


> With the VIP922 coming I'm wondering if my external hard drive loaded with programming I have connected to my VIP722 will be able to be used with the new VIP922 whereby I could still view my programming on the external hard drive? If anyone has two VIP722 DVRs in their household today and is able to move the external hard drive between them gives hope that perhaps an external hard drive with programming put on it from a VIP722 DVR will be playable on a VIP922.
> 
> I have a 750 GB external hard drive nearly full of great programming that would be hard to find again, would hate to lose it, is a big factor in determining if I would consider upgrading to the VIP922, am guessing others are in my same boat...


Since its based on the same base, there should be no problem. Obviously we will have to see when it comes out.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Popular theory seems to say so since the 922 will be built like a 722 with a Slingbox included in the same package.

No one probably knows for sure... but it would be a very bad thing if it weren't, as the folks who would most want a 922 are likely to be people who already have archive drives from Dish.

That said... they do already have 2 paths for archive drives... 622/722 can share drives on an account, but a 222 (or whatever the non-DVR model is I forget) cannot share that archive drive.

So... even with current configs, you could only go to a 922 and keep your archives if you are going from 622/722 DVR to 922 DVR. No known path from non-DVR archive to DVR archive.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I certainly hope so!


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

I looked around (searched) the various threads but did not find another reference to my recent observation regarding moving content via an EHD between different receivers.

I recently had a need to move last season’s Dexter episodes from one of my 622s to the other. First I transferred all 12 Dexters to the Seagate EHD that I keep connected to the source 622. Then I verified that they all still played back properly on the source 622. Next I connected the Seagate EHD to the destination 622 (which normally has a WD EHD connected to it.) It recognized and accepted the Seagate EHD and allowed me to access and playback the Dexter shows directly from the EHD all okay. The final step I did was to restore the Dexters onto this 622 ~ only thing is, for some reason it protected each and every one of the 12 shows as it did the transfer. Fortunately the shows all still play okay, but have to ask - is this normal when restoring content from a different source receiver? And if so, why?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Restoring to the same receiver also protects the content. I'm not completely sure of the rationale, but basically anything you restore comes in with the protection flag set.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

HDMe said:


> Restoring to the same receiver also protects the content. I'm not completely sure of the rationale, but basically anything you restore comes in with the protection flag set.


I should have checked that too but didn't. I'm with you on wondering why on this one.  Maybe it doesn't happen if there are no passwords defined...that's just a guess. Anyway, thanks for the response!


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I noticed this as well, and chalked up the flag as an archive feature. You moved it for safe storage for a reason, so if you put it back you don't want to delete by accident. Not sure if the rational is true, but it helped me make sense of it.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

AVJohnnie said:


> I should have checked that too but didn't. I'm with you on wondering why on this one.  Maybe it doesn't happen if there are no passwords defined...that's just a guess. Anyway, thanks for the response!


It happens in either case. The reason I believe it protects the content is to prevent it from being restored and then getting deleted because of a disk full and given the record time could possible pretty old. That was the only logical reason I could come up with and given the use case of Archiving it does seem to make sense.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> ...The reason I believe it protects the content is to prevent it from being restored and then getting deleted because of a disk full and given the record time could possible pretty old...





GrumpyBear said:


> I noticed this as well, and chalked up the flag as an archive feature. You moved it for safe storage for a reason, so if you put it back you don't want to delete by accident. Not sure if the rational is true, but it helped me make sense of it.


That makes sense Guys... An added saftey net of sorts. Thanks!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> It happens in either case. The reason I believe it protects the content is to prevent it from being restored and then getting deleted because of a disk full and given the record time could possible pretty old. That was the only logical reason I could come up with and given the use case of Archiving it does seem to make sense.


That might make sense. It at least makes more sense than what happens on a Windows PC when you copy files from a CD to your hard drive and they are marked read-only.

In the PC scenario, your CD isn't erased and still has the content... but with the archive, you are moving, not copying, so it could very well be a designed protective feature.


----------



## etzeppy (Feb 16, 2007)

HDMe said:


> That might make sense. It at least makes more sense than what happens on a Windows PC when you copy files from a CD to your hard drive and they are marked read-only.
> 
> In the PC scenario, your CD isn't erased and still has the content... but with the archive, you are moving, not copying, so it could very well be a designed protective feature.


As I under stand it, the PC scenario you described happens because you are copying files from a read-only source and the files are copied with same attributes as the source.


----------



## PuxicoRG (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but I have a somewhat related question. I am in the process of backing up shows onto and EHD, but want to buy one bigger than the 50GB I currently have. The customer rep. on the phone said the upper limit is 750GB. Is that correct, or can I push the limit up?

(I have a 722 receiver. They sent me a replacement due to my audio drop-out issues, and now I'm trying to back up my recordings so I can watch them on the new unit. I hope.)


----------



## pawnslinger (Jan 10, 2009)

I am currently using a 1TB drive. No problem. I understand that some folks have run into trouble with some makes/models, especially those that have multiple drives in 1 enclosure, such as the WD 2.0 TB Mirror drive. I am running a 1TB WD Green drive housed in a Vantec SATA to USB enclosure. Works like a champ.

So far I have only had 1 issue, I wouldn't really call it a problem. This morning I had to turn-off the drive, then back on again to get the receiver to "see" it. Nothing was lost and this is the 1st time this has happened. Not sure, but I think perhaps it was caused by the unit going to sleep. I think either the drive or enclosure has an 8 hours inactivity sleep timeout. Last night was the first time the drive as inactive for that long. This seems to be a problem with drives under the 750gb limit too... the sat receiver doesn't seem to know how to wake up the drive after a long period of inactivity.


----------



## boy654 (Dec 21, 2006)

grog said:


> Well I don't have a VIP722 but I do have two VIP622's.
> 
> I archive programs from both recierivers to the same external hard drive and we are able to play the programs back on either receiver.
> 
> Can't get the programs to playback on our DP311 though. The lack of USB port seems to be an issue. :lol::lol::lol:


so it works with two receivers on the same account, can recordings be viewed/restored from different accounts? say there was ppv recorded on one account, could it be viewed on a different account?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

No. The house hold key is unique to a single account. You can swap the EHD between all receivers on a single account (same key) but not a different account which would have a different key.


----------

